# besy gun for a lady



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

what is the better gun for a lady to shoot? she wants to hunt deer and elk, moose is still a ways away but for right now that is what she will be shooting at, what guns kicks the less but will still knock down a elk? thanks....


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I learned this trick for both the wife and kids.....

I had a 7mm weatherby I put a muzzle break on, reduced recoil to = a .243....

Then , Remington puts out a reduced recoil round for 7mm...,,,used this for practice.
Almost NO kick,,,,,,,gains confidence quickly!....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> I learned this trick for both the wife and kids.....
> 
> I had a 7mm weatherby I put a muzzle break on, reduced recoil to = a .243....
> 
> ...


I put a muzzle break on a 30-06 Rem 700 for the wife and kids. You can shoot it with one hand like a handgun. Noisy though.

My wife had all manner of rifles and then quit hunting. My daughter and I "inherited" her firearms. So my advice would be to give her something nice because you probably will "inherit" the firearm some day.

I recommend a .308:
Comes in light, short-barreled versions like the Rem Model 7. 
Large variety of ammo
Ammo is cheap relative to the longer-cased calibers
Moderate recoil
Inherently accurate


----------



## 343 (Dec 21, 2009)

will the 308 kill a elk? or do u have to be real close? i have a 30-06 bolt action that i was going to put a new recoil pad on, does the muzzle break really take that much kick out of it? cause this one kicks pretty good, it does need the new recoil pad though the one on there is pretty hard... i wanted her to shot the same kind that i do. the 30-06 seems to be a really good gun for me. so i would like her and my son to shot the same as me...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My wife shoots a 30-06 just fine. You can use reduced recoil ammo for practice to get her used to it. I would not however, use a muzzle brake unless you like hunting with earplugs in. The noise will cause hearing loss... and some people begin to flinch from the sound more than the recoil.


-DallanC


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

308 is a great round, and will take an elk effectively out to distances beyond what most people can hit in hunting situations - 300 yards. So yet, great elk round. 

Yes, a muzzle break will really take that much kick out.

For your wife, depending on her stature, putting a new recoil pad on your rifle may or may not be a good fit. Before you do too much to your rifle, have her hold it up and scope with it. If it is looks and feels too big for her, you probably need something with a smaller stock at least. Perhaps a 30-06 in a youth stock, with an added muzzle break and recoil pad is the trick. Only way to find out is to take her shooting, and take her to the "rifle petting zoo" and hold a number of different rifles. My wife is 5' 2", and no way would she be comfortable shooting my 30-06. Just need to find what works. 30-06 comes in about every make, model, action, and size imaginable, so it is just a matter of finding the right rifle to fit. You might try the Remington 700 with a youth stock. Seems like Cabelas even has packages where they sell you the rifle and throw in a second stock so you have one youth, and one full sized. Just a thought. Stay away from the Remington 770 - clunky, heavy, crude rifle. Not good. Try the 700 though.


----------



## buglehimin (Jan 15, 2012)

Definately stay away from the 770! There are much better rifles for just a little more money. My wife and mom have both shot my 30-06 with no problems. It is however a Browning BAR so some of the recoil is taken out by the action cycling. I have seen many elk killed by the 308 and 30-06. I would not hesitate to use either for moose too!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Let them shoot a .223 all day any day at the range.

Take them hunting and hand them the 300 mag, they won't even feel the kick when shooting at game.  
I have 2 daughters both shoot 30-06's with no problem, my youngest took her last 4 point with my 300 WSM, I asked her if it kicked and she said "nope".


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Take a look at the 260 Remington. It is a 308 necked down to 6.5 mm. In sweden they use a 6.5 x 55 to take down moose and the 260 is very similar and you can reload with 308 brass if you can't find 260 rem.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I wish I could find the .260 in a Lefthanded rifle for my boy. I think its a great caliber but selection is limited for lefties. If I cant find anything come his birthday I'll go with 7mm-08.


-DallanC


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

7mm-08 is another good choice.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

My vote is for the .308... I'm in the same boat, just trying to get my wife introduced to shooting and hunting.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

.243 - great elk gun. ENUF SAID! o-||


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with everything leviwin has recommended--all good choices. I shoot a 7mm-08. I have killed several elk with it. Also, Hornady makes Custom Light Magnums (reduced recoil) for 7mm-08. I've never shot them, but I'm guessing they'd work really nicely. They're cheap, too--$25 a box.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh H***, why not,... a .223 is plenty for elk, has nothing to do with caliber or anything like that...it's all about shot placement and as you know, animals never move and if you take your time....


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

> *GaryFish wrote:*
> Stay away from the Remington 770 - clunky, heavy, crude rifle. Not good. Try the 700 though.


I totally agree. The 770 is a very crude, overly heavy rifle with not a whole lot of attention to detail. But I have one, and I love it  That gun is a piece of s*** and can make you madder than hell but it's spot on accurate and gets the job done. I mean, at it's price can you really expect a high quality rifle? I think for how cheap it is a good deal, you get a gun that's ready to go and will hit what you're aiming at. My only real beef is a fussy bolt, you gotta get it in at just the right angle or it fights ya. If you keep it well oiled it's fine. It's a good gun to let kids or inexperienced shooters handle and not have to worry about getting it dinged up. I do not regret buying it at all, Let's just say it's got a lot of character  That being said, the 700 is a far superior rifle, you really can't go wrong with it. That's why it's twice as much money! I've never shot a 700 I didn't like. Anyway, good luck!


----------

